# Belgian Yeast Advice



## ForkBoy (7/5/07)

I am planning my first (serious) foray into belgians.

I plan on brewing a dubbel, and I know the key to the style is lots of fresh viable yeast to really get the final gravity down and avoid all the other problems of underpitching. To that end, I will pitch onto the yeast of a previous brew.

I wanted some advice on which yeast to choose - something that is easy to deal with, and fairly forgiving, but still capable of really getting the gravity down.

could anyone recommend a strain (white labs)?


----------



## DJR (7/5/07)

You've got quite a few choices if trying to go for a Dubbel. Question is, do you want to use this yeast later on in more Belgian styles like Tripels?

Have a look at http://www.whitelabs.com/beer/Styles_Belgian_Specialty.pdf

I would go for either WLP500 (Chimay?) or WLP530 (Westmalle). WLP570 (Duvel) might make an interesting Dubbel and then you can go nuts making Duvel clones with it.

Most of the Belgians are pretty damn attenuative so i don't think you'll have a problem getting the gravity down - you can expect at least 7%+ from a 1065+ wort.

If you want some WLP530 or WLP570 (actually Wyeast 1388) and want to swap, i have some of both.


----------



## brendanos (7/5/07)

I would recommend the Westmalle.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (8/5/07)

ForkBoy said:


> I am planning my first (serious) foray into belgians.




Hi forkboy, I am at the same place, having done APA's and Pilsners I am now at the Belgian stage.

This weekend I am doing a Belgian Golden Ale (All Grain) and a Belgian Strong Dark Ale (Partial) both using the one vial of WLP500 made into a few starters.
I was originally going to use 3463 Forbidden Fruit, but could not find any around my LHBS's.

Cheers
DK


----------

